# ati2900 in crossfire: how to keep cool ...



## jamesl (Nov 18, 2007)

I have two ASUS 2900xt's and they run very hot. How can I control the fans to cool them down more?

Also, I would like to overclock them and I'm wondering if atitool is the best to use for this? Or the catalyst control panel ?


----------

